# Security forces foil weapons smuggling attempt



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Security forces on Tuesday managed to foil an attempt by four smugglers to bring heavy weapons into the country, an Interior Ministry statement said.
Authorities confiscated a 2-meter rocket launcher, 101 rockets, 48 projectiles, 12,225 bullets and four automatic guns.
The statement said it had information that the four smugglers, who are from Beheira Governorate, had been planning to bring huge amounts of weapons and drugs to a farm in Badr owned by one of them.
Egypt has seen an increase in weapons smuggling attempts since the 25 January revolution that ousted former President Hosni Mubarak.
Earlier in June, security authorities discovered a huge amount of ammunition, heavy-weapon projectiles and rocket-propelled grenades on a mountainous route in Fayed, northeast of Cairo.
Edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------

